# Just a couple of recent pics....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I found some of the softest warmest jammies at our local "Lucky's Bed and Biscuit" the other day....and here's a little bit of their photo shoot afterwards:


Ava and Misa (Mona Lisa) They really could have used the xxs, but we got the smallest we could find.



Now....they fit Miss Baby Huey much better!! Chyna is now 11 months old and 7 lbs!!! I sure hope she's done growing soon!!! :w00t::shocked:


The newest model in our pack....Tinker...he actually asks to be photo's now!!! :blush::rofl:


...and of course the star.....poor girl isn't herself lately, I think she may have a bit of a respiratory problem. We may be taking a trip to the vet tomorrow.


Chyna says: That's all for now...."Love you guys!"


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All of them look so comfy and snuggly. Baby Huey(I remember that cartoon/comic book) is just as pretty as ever. I'm happy to see that Tink wants to show us how handsome he is too! You always have such great pictures Pat. Hope that Sweet Ava feels better soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I always love your photos! They are adorable as always.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely adorable Pat...love seeing all of your little Fluffs and thanks for sharing.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness they are so cute!! They all look so comfy.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Those jammies are adorable - I love polka dots, that was Gimme's theme, I loved pink polka dots on her.

I can't put anything like that on Blaze, 1. he has long hair, 2. he gets too warm. I cover him at night with the blanket when it's chilly and in a few minutes, he'll get up and move.

Chyna has a beautiful face and really, for a Shih Tzu, 7 lb isn't at all big but very small. I love her coloring too.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I love seeing pictures of your wonderful fluffs, they are so cute !!!! Tinker needs to be photographed more, he is soooo adorable!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How comfy they look.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You always have great photos of your perfect little models. BUT that picture of Tink is a treasure. It is great, even if we didn't know that he is a reluctant model.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love how comfy the jammies look on all of your adorable doll doggies ... Ava, Chyna, Mona Lisa, and Tinker. :wub: :wub::wub::wub:

Tinker looks so sweet. It's great that he likes having his picture taken now.

I hope Ava is feeling better soon. Maybe she has allergies?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great photos, Pat. Love your little family...well little in size, not in number. :blink: I can't get over Tink posing.  He's come such a long way to agree to that even with you. So proud of the little man. The girls are adorable in their pjs and I hope that Ava feels better. :wub: As for Chyna, more of her to love.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

What a happy family you have. They are so adorable.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They look so adorable and cosy, wish I could cuddle them. That is a nice picture of Tinker too, he looks handsome and really content - in love with his Mom I think.

I hope Ava is feeling better soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033: hey girlfriend your getting pretty good with that camera of yours:aktion033:

I can't believe Tiny Winky wants to get in on the shoots:wub:
he is looking so good Pat, it has to be your love

I adorable your girls, love their jammies gosh I want them for myself :innocent: Mona Lisa is going to give Ava a run for her money on posing.
Ava will pose on a dime:wub: but that picture of Chyna is soooo precious her eyes melt my heart:wub: she's still little at 7lbs

Just thinking you could get any size clothing for your fluffs, it's bound to fit one of them lol


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So cute as always, Pat. Hope Ava is ok.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Pat, the babies all look adorable. Great pics!!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

I just love that little Ava, well I love them all
Someday I hope to add to my home, also.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Cute babies😍


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

They are all so cute, Pat!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The Lucky Bed and Biscuit is where you took me when I was there this summer. It's really a cute store and a wonderful boarding facility.

Ava and Mona Lisa look so cute in their new pjs. Now STOP calling Chyna names or she'll just have to come live with her Awntie Lynn. And if you're still planning on raising the house, all of the fluffs might want to think about coming to stay with Auntie Lynn. 

Can't believe that Tinker asked to have his picture taken. He's so cute, though. Now were are my sweet Archie and Miss Abbey?

Love Chyna's smile in the last picture. What size is she wearing?

Sending prayers for Ava. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

They all look so cute!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Your little team has changed and grown since the last time I've visited here. They are all so adorable!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

chloeandj said:


> Your little team has changed and grown since the last time I've visited here. They are all so adorable!!


Hey Jodi!!! We're up to 6 now. Life is good!!! Haven't talked with you in ages!!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

So adorable! Little Ava looks so innocent and serious in her pictures. So precious.

Linda


----------

